# Indicateurs lumineux Mountain Lion



## brahms67 (28 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis passé sur Mountain Lion avec mon MacBook Air mi-2012 et j'ai remarqué une chose peut être banal pour d'autre mais pour moi frustrante ;

Les indicateurs lumineux des app ouvertes sont à peine visible sur le dock, position bas.

Gauche / droite no soucis mais je suis habitué à le placer en bas de l'écran.

Quand on compare Lion et ML c'est flagrant...

Une solution ????

Merci


----------



## Rémi M (28 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Tu peux les changer, on t'explique comment faire ici 

Ça marchait sous Lion, ça devrait marcher sous Mountain, il n'y a pas de raison.


----------



## brahms67 (28 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour Rémi,

Merci pour la rapidité, je regarde sa après le boulot ce soir ! Et oui il y'en qui boss le samedi...

Merci, je reviens vers toi plus tard.


Brahim


----------



## brahms67 (28 Juillet 2012)

Excellant Rémi ! Merci beaucoup !!!


----------



## OOAntonOO (28 Juillet 2012)

Salut,

Je profite de ton post car moi j'ai voulu mettre mon Dock en noir comme je l'avais dans OS X Lion et malheureusement je pense que ce n'est pas encore possible de le faire pour Mountain Lion... Le soucis c'est les indicateurs eux ont changé et je voudrais bien revenir à ceux d'origine de ML mais impossible, je sais pas si une solution est possible.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## brahms67 (29 Juillet 2012)

Je n'ai pas réussi à mettre ceux d'avant mes d'autres, look la PJ (Finder et Safari)


----------



## Rémi M (29 Juillet 2012)

@OOAntonOO

Comme on dit, toujours avoir une sauvegarde avant de modifier un fichier. Bref, le sermon passé.

Télécharge le logiciel Onyx, installe le bien entendu 

Après ouverture, Direction _Paramètres_ dans l'onglet > _Dock_ > _Restaurer le Dock_. Le dock reviendra à l'origine


----------



## Mach-11 (29 Juillet 2012)

Sinon tu peux aussi mettre le dock en 2D avec Onyx, comme ça il sera noir transparent comme quand tu le mets sur les côtés, mais là il sera en bas ^^


----------



## OOAntonOO (29 Juillet 2012)

Rémi M a dit:


> @OOAntonOO
> 
> Comme on dit, toujours avoir une sauvegarde avant de modifier un fichier. Bref, le sermon passé.
> 
> ...



Merci pour ton aide, et je t'avoue que j'ai pensé à faire ça avec Onyx aujourd'hui lol.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h31 ----------




Mach-11 a dit:


> Sinon tu peux aussi mettre le dock en 2D avec Onyx, comme ça il sera noir transparent comme quand tu le mets sur les côtés, mais là il sera en bas ^^



Merci pour le conseil, je vais tester pour voir ce que ça donne...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h32 ----------

Bon ben avec Onyx ça n'a rien changé, les indicateurs lumineux ne se remette pas par défaut...


----------



## Rémi M (30 Juillet 2012)

@OOAntonOO

Et avec CandyBar en version d'essai ?


----------



## bompi (30 Juillet 2012)

J'ai mis à jour CandyBar ce matin, qui m'a prévenu qu'il n'était plus possible de modifier le Dock, sous 10.8.
Bizarre parce que les options sont toujours là. Je tenterai le coup après ma mise à jour (en cours).


----------



## otgl (30 Juillet 2012)

@OOAntonOO: Je t'ai mis, en pièce jointe, un fichier .ZIP avec les "indicator" d'origine.


----------



## OOAntonOO (30 Juillet 2012)

Rémi M a dit:


> @OOAntonOO
> 
> Et avec CandyBar en version d'essai ?



J'ai déjà essayé avec Candy Bar mais il était pas fonctionnel avec le 10.8 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h43 ----------




bompi a dit:


> J'ai mis à jour CandyBar ce matin, qui m'a prévenu qu'il n'était plus possible de modifier le Dock, sous 10.8.
> Bizarre parce que les options sont toujours là. Je tenterai le coup après ma mise à jour (en cours).



Je vais tester ça.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h44 ----------




otgl a dit:


> @OOAntonOO: Je t'ai mis, en pièce jointe, un fichier .ZIP avec les "indicator" d'origine.



Un grand MERCI ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h44 ----------

Avec la MAJ de Candy Bar j'ai réussi à remettre les indicateurs par défaut, par contre impossible de changer la couleur du Dock, dommage... Peut être la prochaine.


----------



## introid (6 Août 2012)

Je constate que le souci n'est plus vraiment présent quand on met la dock à la verticale, à gauche ou droite


----------



## autosteffff (13 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci pour l'astuce !
Savez-vous où sont disponibles les fichiers en PNG des indicateurs lumineux de Lion ? J'aimerais bien les télécharger pour les tester avec ce nouveau Dock.


Je trouve dommage qu'ils aient choisi de designer des indicateurs si peu visibles.
:mouais:


----------



## wath68 (14 Septembre 2012)

Système / Bibliothèque / CoreServices / Dock.app (clic droit, afficher le contenu du paquet)
Contents / Resources

Les 3 fichiers : indicator_large.png, indicator_medium.png, indicator_small.png

Je viens de voir qu'il y a aussi des fichiers avec @2x.png à la fin du nom.
Aucune idée de leur fonction, ça fait tellement longtemps que je n'ai pas mis les mains dans ce dossier.


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Septembre 2012)

les @2x.png c'est pour l'écran rétina il me semble


----------



## autosteffff (15 Septembre 2012)

Salut à tous !

En fait ma question était de savoir si un membre aurait la gentillesse d'uploader les indicateur de Lion.
Je souhaite faire le test de les intégrer au dock de Mountain Lion, pour voir comment ça rend.

Mais bon, avec l'habitude, j'arrive à voir de plus en plus facilement les applis ouvertes et celles qui ne le sont pas sur le nouveau dock...
Peut-être que passé le cap de la nouveauté, nous finirons par préférer ces nouveaux indicateurs...


----------



## Locke (17 Septembre 2012)

Pour *autosteffff*, voici les 5 indicateurs de Lion... https://rapidshare.com/files/3758668950/Indicateurs.zip


----------



## autosteffff (17 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour les indicateurs 

Je viens de faire le test et je comprend mieux le nouveau design...
Effectivement les indicateurs Lion, sont plus visibles, mais le rendu avec le nouvel effet chromé du Dock, n'est pas fantastique...

Il va donc falloir choisir entre Beau et moins visible ou Fonctionnel et moins beau...
Du coup je pense laisser le nouveau Dock, tel qu'il a été designé...


----------

